# looking for a inexpensive sewing/simple embroidery machine



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I was looking to use very simple embroider such as text and small designs. I wanted to get a sewing/embroidery machine all in one. Looking for the cheaper machines for household use.

thanks


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

wal mart around $400


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

ive seen those ones... but will they do uploadable logo's? they do up to 4 by 4 logos but i thought it only did the 76 disney logos built in


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

try hsn.com they have some nice ones and if u have a credit or check card u can do flex payments.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

Brother sells other design cards and alphabets for that machine.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Id recommend the cheapest from tajima, barudan and swf. The pr600 from brother also has some great reviews.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

what about the *Brother SE270D ?
Is it a good deal for small logo ?

Thks
*


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

jgabby said:


> what about the *Brother SE270D ?*
> *Is it a good deal for small logo ?*
> 
> *Thks*


I'm not a fan of these small home/hobby based embroidery machines. The embroidery area is too small, it's difficult to use a full sized embroidery thread spool, unrealiable digitizing system, and doubtful output quality, and durability of the machine. I imagine also that it will take a lot of your time to finish a job or two.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

try the singer ce200 or ce100 not to bad for the money


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

i advise you to shy away from the homr embroidery machines and find a local shop to do your work until you can afford to buy a industrial machine. good luck.....JB


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

hi,

I finally bought the Brother galaxie 2000 & 3000.

for small 1 color logo it is perfect, I am really happy with the result.

Hope you will find the machine of your dream...


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Pfaff Smart 300 - $800 (Viking/Huskavara makes on also)

Embroidery only. 4x4 area. Comes with basic software to design with your computer and send to the machine. 

Perfect and inexpensive choice for text and small designs....


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with a home machine for light use. Many people have started embroidery businesses this way to see if they enjoy it or if there is a market. Sometimes we pros forget that not all people can afford ten to twenty thousand dollars to get set up and all they really need is a simple system. I would shy away from the walmart sales and go to any reputable dealer because of support, training, and repairs. Just don't buy the transfer systems or digitizing systems from them. You can download and buy tons of designs off of the net if you don't want to digitize. There are better and cheaper ones out there. Stay with a name brand and you can't go wrong. Most machines now have a 5x7 embroidery area and unless you are doing jacketbacks, most designs fall into that size range. You will not have an easy time doing hats though. That requires a commercial machine to do properly. Some of the more expensive home machines have embroidery areas that will encompass a jacketback, and even with software will be 1/5th the cost of a commercial machine. Yes, some of us need commercial machines, but it is a huge cost and steep learning curve to do properly. Home machines are fine to start out with .

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Look out with the cheep machines that only use cards with preloaded designs we had one and started embroidering the designs and selling them then got contacted that the designs are for your own personal use and you can not sew them and sell them on any garments. I then went to the local sewing machine shop and they told me that all of the design they have on card except the ones from great notions are the same way and not all great notions designs can be sewn and sold. He told me to check with every company to make sure that you can sew and sell the garments. Dakota Collectibles designs can all be sewn and sold but they are now selling other designs from other companies that can not be sewn and sold. Most cheep machines also brake down offen if use hard. And can not be fixed cheep.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought that little $400 Brother machine from WalMart. Mostly, I needed a new sewing machine but thought it would be nice to be able to do embroidery as well.

I use it now and again in my shop when I've got a job going on the big machine (15 needle SWF), and need to do something small like a monogram on a hankie.

Not only are there so many items you CAN'T do on a home machine, ehe time you will save in getting even a 6 needle commercial machine is worth the cost. Time spent changing thread is $.


----------

